# Lady dior pouch



## Missa17

Hi everyone 

Does anyone have the lady dior pouch with the gold/champagne chain? I usually shop LV, this would be my first dior. I want something I could wear during the day but also dress up for night.  Wondering if anyone has this bag and your thoughts?


----------



## stockcharlie

I have the lambskin lady dior pouch and I love it. It’s big enough for my small wallet, keys, and hand sanitizer. If I use card holder instead of wallet, can fit in my iPhone 12 mini too. It’s my daily go-to bag as I like to carry light.


----------



## hmn002

Yes! I got one recently in powder pink and love mine! I’ve only used it a few times but it works for both day/night. I usually can fit a card holder and the iPhone XS. Haven’t tried with the newer/larger iPhone.


----------



## Missa17

thanks ladies! And you guys never feel like it's too dressy for day time?  Mine was shipped today...I am excited to see it in person!


----------



## hmn002

Missa17 said:


> thanks ladies! And you guys never feel like it's too dressy for day time?  Mine was shipped today...I am excited to see it in person!


Congrats! I usually take off the dior charm for daytime. I don’t wear it out in the day too much bc I usually like to lug around enough snacks for a week’s worth in tote bags for daily use.


----------



## stockcharlie

Not too dressy for daytime since the design is pretty understated in general, esp in black. I kept my charms on at all times. Congrats on your purchase! You would love it


----------



## Chanellover2015

Missa17 said:


> thanks ladies! And you guys never feel like it's too dressy for day time?  Mine was shipped today...I am excited to see it in person!



share pics when you receive it! I’m interested in getting one and would like to see what it looks like on before heading out to my boutique.


----------



## lovebramila

Hi, new member here. 

I have this bag and I love it. It doesn't fir much more than my essentials but I wear it during the day all the time. The cannage is beautiful and it has a younger vibe than the lady Dior IMO. Here's a comparison with my toy Lou Lou as well.


----------



## nycmeeb

lovebramila said:


> Hi, new member here.
> 
> I have this bag and I love it. It doesn't fir much more than my essentials but I wear it during the day all the time. The cannage is beautiful and it has a younger vibe than the lady Dior IMO. Here's a comparison with my toy Lou Lou as well.


it's so pretty!! how much does it fit in comparison to your toy loulou? i find it hard to use my toy much during the day since it holds such a limited amount and my YSL key holder is quite bulky.


----------



## lovebramila

It definitely holds less than the toy Loulou but maybe I'm more careful with it since it's an all leather interior. Also, unlike the toy Lou Lou, it doesn't have built in card slots.


----------



## BettyLouboo

lovebramila said:


> Hi, new member here.
> 
> I have this bag and I love it. It doesn't fir much more than my essentials but I wear it during the day all the time. The cannage is beautiful and it has a younger vibe than the lady Dior IMO. Here's a comparison with my toy Lou Lou as well.



I've been wanting one for awhile but I am so undecided on whether to get patent or lambskin that I keep putting it off.


----------



## mi.kay

Sorry for changing topic, I recently bought a lady dior pouch and it's my first dior purchase so I'm not too familiar about this, and hoping if someone can answer my question. 

The one I bought was at galeries lafayette Paris, it was apparently the last one they had/display model and the packaging was really simple with just the dustbag for the pouch + small dustbag for the charms. 

May I know if your lady dior pouch comes with an authenticity card when you purchased it? Because mine didn't come with it and I'm not sure if it's normal. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## lovebramila

mi.kay said:


> Sorry for changing topic, I recently bought a lady dior pouch and it's my first dior purchase so I'm not too familiar about this, and hoping if someone can answer my question.
> 
> The one I bought was at galeries lafayette Paris, it was apparently the last one they had/display model and the packaging was really simple with just the dustbag for the pouch + small dustbag for the charms.
> 
> May I know if your lady dior pouch comes with an authenticity card when you purchased it? Because mine didn't come with it and I'm not sure if it's normal.
> 
> Thank you in advance



I purchased mine at Le Bon Marche (in Paris as well) and I actually loved the packaging with the box and all the Dior paper & ribbons. I hope you got the card holder & the zipped pouch too (even if I never use them). 
I also have a card but I don't know if it's an authenticity card. Hope it helps. Extra pic of the chain shortened like the SA showed me.


----------



## baglover715

Hi everyone! I recently came across this version of the Lady Dior pouch. The design and specs are different from the original pouch. Curious if anyone has seen it and your thoughts on it. Unfortunately I don’t live near a boutique to check it out but am interested. TIA for any insight.








						Lady Dior Chain Pouch Black Cannage Lambskin | DIOR
					

The Lady Dior pouch is a compact yet spacious companion. Crafted in black lambskin with Cannage stitching, it is embellished with a 'D.I.O.R.' charm for a chic and timeless allure. Thanks to its numerous compartments, the functional accessory can accommodate all the daily essentials. Its jewel...




					www.dior.com


----------



## nycgirl79

baglover715 said:


> Hi everyone! I recently came across this version of the Lady Dior pouch. The design and specs are different from the original pouch. Curious if anyone has seen it and your thoughts on it. Unfortunately I don’t live near a boutique to check it out but am interested. TIA for any insight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Chain Pouch Black Cannage Lambskin | DIOR
> 
> 
> The Lady Dior pouch is a compact yet spacious companion. Crafted in black lambskin with Cannage stitching, it is embellished with a 'D.I.O.R.' charm for a chic and timeless allure. Thanks to its numerous compartments, the functional accessory can accommodate all the daily essentials. Its jewel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289800


Sadly I can’t offer any insight into this bag, but I just wanted to say that I freaking love it! It’s definitely going on my list - it‘s absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LavenderIce

I was just looking at that as well. I hope it comes in other colours aside from warm taupe and black.


----------



## baglover715

nycgirl79 said:


> Sadly I can’t offer any insight into this bag, but I just wanted to say that I freaking love it! It’s definitely going on my list - it‘s absolutely beautiful!


Me too!! The client rep let me know it was a new design. Since they offer 30d return I’m tempted to order it and can return if I don’t like it. If I do I’ll take some pics.


----------



## baglover715

LavenderIce said:


> I was just looking at that as well. I hope it comes in other colours aside from warm taupe and black.


I do hope they have other colors but with the upcoming price increase, I kind of want to get one now lol. I don’t like black and worry taupe might be darker in person from what other TPFers had said.


----------



## nycgirl79

baglover715 said:


> Me too!! The client rep let me know it was a new design. Since they offer 30d return I’m tempted to order it and can return if I don’t like it. If I do I’ll take some pics.



If you do end up ordering, please do post pictures, and your thoughts on the bag! Fingers crossed that it’ll be what you’re looking for!


----------



## hightea_xx

mi.kay said:


> Sorry for changing topic, I recently bought a lady dior pouch and it's my first dior purchase so I'm not too familiar about this, and hoping if someone can answer my question.
> 
> The one I bought was at galeries lafayette Paris, it was apparently the last one they had/display model and the packaging was really simple with just the dustbag for the pouch + small dustbag for the charms.
> 
> May I know if your lady dior pouch comes with an authenticity card when you purchased it? Because mine didn't come with it and I'm not sure if it's normal.
> 
> Thank you in advance



I also purchased one and did not receive an authenticity card.  As the Lady Dior pouch is considered an SLG they will not come with them.  I believe companies are moving away from authenticity cards in general and going towards other verification means in general, but don’t quote me as the last true bag I purchased was a men’s saddle and it did come with an authenticity card (which I don’t believe they do generally always).  Hope that helps!


----------



## michi_chi

mi.kay said:


> Sorry for changing topic, I recently bought a lady dior pouch and it's my first dior purchase so I'm not too familiar about this, and hoping if someone can answer my question.
> 
> The one I bought was at galeries lafayette Paris, it was apparently the last one they had/display model and the packaging was really simple with just the dustbag for the pouch + small dustbag for the charms.
> 
> May I know if your lady dior pouch comes with an authenticity card when you purchased it? Because mine didn't come with it and I'm not sure if it's normal.
> 
> Thank you in advance



I agree with @hightea_xx this pouch would be considered small leather goods and will only come with a generic card, no authenticity card. Authenticity cards are only issued with bags and authenticity booklets for fine jewellery


----------



## michi_chi

baglover715 said:


> Hi everyone! I recently came across this version of the Lady Dior pouch. The design and specs are different from the original pouch. Curious if anyone has seen it and your thoughts on it. Unfortunately I don’t live near a boutique to check it out but am interested. TIA for any insight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Chain Pouch Black Cannage Lambskin | DIOR
> 
> 
> The Lady Dior pouch is a compact yet spacious companion. Crafted in black lambskin with Cannage stitching, it is embellished with a 'D.I.O.R.' charm for a chic and timeless allure. Thanks to its numerous compartments, the functional accessory can accommodate all the daily essentials. Its jewel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289800



Personally I think I prefer this version of MGC's reimagination of the classic LD pouch to the previous version. I like how the charms hang off the front, it's more fun and the style reminds me of the beautiful Miss Dior bag. Also I love how the main compartment is the same, but you've got the added compartment in the front making it more practical. I never got a pouch in the past because they were essentially a long wallet on chain which didn't fit everything I carried as essentials. Can't wait to see what you think of it when it arrives, if you do order it!


----------



## baglover715

michi_chi said:


> Personally I think I prefer this version of MGC's reimagination of the classic LD pouch to the previous version. I like how the charms hang off the front, it's more fun and the style reminds me of the beautiful Miss Dior bag. Also I love how the main compartment is the same, but you've got the added compartment in the front making it more practical. I never got a pouch in the past because they were essentially a long wallet on chain which didn't fit everything I carried as essentials. Can't wait to see what you think of it when it arrives, if you do order it!


Me too. I like this version better and looks like it could fit more. The width is bigger than the original pouch. I definitely am going to order it, just need to make up my mind on the color. They currently offer black and warm taupe. I have so many black bags already but worry the taupe might be too dark and hard to mix with clothes. Decision decision.


----------



## michi_chi

baglover715 said:


> Me too. I like this version better and looks like it could fit more. The width is bigger than the original pouch. I definitely am going to order it, just need to make up my mind on the color. They currently offer black and warm taupe. I have so many black bags already but worry the taupe might be too dark and hard to mix with clothes. Decision decision.



The taupe looks like a nice and neutral shade that would go well with all outfits. I think if you've got too many black bags already, the taupe will be a nice addition


----------



## baglover715

michi_chi said:


> The taupe looks like a nice and neutral shade that would go well with all outfits. I think if you've got too many black bags already, the taupe will be a nice addition


After seeing some warm taupe pictures I’m convinced. Ordered the pouch and will post an update when it arrives.


----------



## nycgirl79

baglover715 said:


> After seeing some warm taupe pictures I’m convinced. Ordered the pouch and will post an update when it arrives.



So excited for you!!! Please please please post modeling pix and a review!


----------



## baglover715

nycgirl79 said:


> So excited for you!!! Please please please post modeling pix and a review!


Thank you and will do!!


----------



## tennisgirl123

Love the new lady dior chain pouch! The chain strap is quite unique— there are 2 pearls and the chain sparkles. The charms do jingle when I walk, so definitely not a quiet bag. My SA said that in the US, 40 bags in black were made, and only 30 in taupe.


----------



## baglover715

tennisgirl123 said:


> Love the new lady dior chain pouch! The chain strap is quite unique— there are 2 pearls and the chain sparkles. The charms do jingle when I walk, so definitely not a quiet bag. My SA said that in the US, 40 bags in black were made, and only 30 in taupe.



Thank you for the insight. It looks so pretty. Which color did you end up getting? I ordered the taupe and it’s on the way. The color looks lighter on this than a few Lady Dior bags I’ve seen so far.


----------



## tennisgirl123

baglover715 said:


> Thank you for the insight. It looks so pretty. Which color did you end up getting? I ordered the taupe and it’s on the way. The color looks lighter on this than a few Lady Dior bags I’ve seen so far.


I went with black! The taupe was also really pretty. The color seemed to match the taupe wallet in the case as well. I hope you like yours! It’s a lot more roomy than the other WOCs but haven’t been able to figure out how to fit both my phone and airpods without it being a bit lopsided when closed yet... One plus is that the chain isn’t awkwardly long, like Chanel’s WOC.


----------



## baglover715

tennisgirl123 said:


> I went with black! The taupe was also really pretty. The color seemed to match the taupe wallet in the case as well. I hope you like yours! It’s a lot more roomy than the other WOCs but haven’t been able to figure out how to fit both my phone and airpods without it being a bit lopsided when closed yet... One plus is that the chain isn’t awkwardly long, like Chanel’s WOC.


That’s great to hear about the chain, I also like that it’s removable. I was thinking black at first cause it looks so luxurious but then went with taupe in the end since I haven’t had anything in that color. May be you can put some other items like tissue packet or makeup on the other side to make it even.


----------



## baglover715

Update: I absolutely love this new pouch and highly recommend it. It can be dressed up or down, the old design is like a clutch but this one can be considered as either a mini bag or clutch (if that makes sense). You can play around with the strap to make it either a crossbody or shoulder bag (as demonstrated in my bottom pics below). It also fits my iPhone plus and came in one of the most beautiful packaging.


----------



## thundercloud

baglover715 said:


> Update: I absolutely love this new pouch and highly recommend it. It can be dressed up or down, the old design is like a clutch but this one can be considered as either a mini bag or clutch (if that makes sense). You can play around with the strap to make it either a crossbody or shoulder bag (as demonstrated in my bottom pics below). It also fits my iPhone plus and came in one of the most beautiful packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297271
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297274


Gorgeous! Love that it's a bigger WOC/mini bag! Congrats!


----------



## fsadeli

tennisgirl123 said:


> Love the new lady dior chain pouch! The chain strap is quite unique— there are 2 pearls and the chain sparkles. The charms do jingle when I walk, so definitely not a quiet bag. My SA said that in the US, 40 bags in black were made, and only 30 in taupe.


is this a new release bag in 2022? Somehow just saw this design online


----------



## fsadeli

baglover715 said:


> Thank you for the insight. It looks so pretty. Which color did you end up getting? I ordered the taupe and it’s on the way. The color looks lighter on this than a few Lady Dior bags I’ve seen so far.


did you order it online from Dior.com? Wonder if this is a new design released in 2022 since I just saw it?


----------



## baglover715

thundercloud said:


> Gorgeous! Love that it's a bigger WOC/mini bag! Congrats!


Thank you, and yes I think it fits much more than a woc. Well worth it.


----------



## baglover715

fsadeli said:


> did you order it online from Dior.com? Wonder if this is a new design released in 2022 since I just saw it?


I got it from the boutique. I think it is both the SA there and client rep when I chat with them online said it’s a new release.


----------



## fsadeli

baglover715 said:


> I got it from the boutique. I think it is both the SA there and client rep when I chat with them online said it’s a new release.


I got it online and after I bought it it was OOS so I probably got the very last one, could you share what can you fit inside? Is it roomier than Chanel WOC?


----------



## baglover715

fsadeli said:


> I got it online and after I bought it it was OOS so I probably got the very last one, could you share what can you fit inside? Is it roomier than Chanel WOC?


Oh really? What color did you pick cause I think the taupe is still available? It’s definitely roomier than the Chanel woc. I have an iPhone plus and have a hard time fitting bulkier things like my chubby Fresh Sugar balm or a compact without stretching the woc. This one is a lot wider in the width, my phone hardly makes any difference so I can pack more things for sure.


----------



## fsadeli

baglover715 said:


> Oh really? What color did you pick cause I think the taupe is still available? It’s definitely roomier than the Chanel woc. I have an iPhone plus and have a hard time fitting bulkier things like my chubby Fresh Sugar balm or a compact without stretching the woc. This one is a lot wider in the width, my phone hardly makes any difference so I can pack more things for sure.


the taupe, your pic is enabling me lol! It's out of stock online now, at least in Canada site.

Did you just see it launched on Jan 6th(based on your post here)? I saw your post and was wondering when is the exact launch, I think it's very new but can't recall when the first time I saw it


----------



## baglover715

fsadeli said:


> the taupe, your pic is enabling me lol! It's out of stock online now, at least in Canada site.
> 
> Did you just see it launched on Jan 6th(based on your post here)? I saw your post and was wondering when is the exact launch, I think it's very new but can't recall when the first time I saw it


I got enabled by others’ pics of the taupe here too lol. You won’t be disappointed 
Both colors are still in stock on the US site but I heard there are not a lot of these to begin with. I honestly didn’t know about this bag/pouch until I came across a picture on IG. When I asked the SA she just said it’s new but I didn’t ask for the exact collection/date.


----------



## fsadeli

baglover715 said:


> I got enabled by others’ pics of the taupe here too lol. You won’t be disappointed
> Both colors are still in stock on the US site but I heard there are not a lot of these to begin with. I honestly didn’t know about this bag/pouch until I came across a picture on IG. When I asked the SA she just said it’s new but I didn’t ask for the exact collection/date.


Ah I see, so probably it'll be shipped from store in Canada. Yes I'm so excited looking at your bag, I hope you keep it!


----------



## baglover715

fsadeli said:


> Ah I see, so probably it'll be shipped from store in Canada. Yes I'm so excited looking at your bag, I hope you keep it!


We keep passing the good finds to one another  I really like this bag I don’t think I’d return. I hope you like yours too.


----------



## tennisgirl123

fsadeli said:


> the taupe, your pic is enabling me lol! It's out of stock online now, at least in Canada site.
> 
> Did you just see it launched on Jan 6th(based on your post here)? I saw your post and was wondering when is the exact launch, I think it's very new but can't recall when the first time I saw it


I believe it came out January 4th online! My store got it on January 5th, and I got it on the 6th.


----------



## tennisgirl123

Worn as a clutch and with the chain


----------



## nycgirl79

tennisgirl123 said:


> Worn as a clutch and with the chain



Absolutely gorgeous!
How do you find the chain when worn on your shoulder/crossbody? Does it dig into your shoulder/skin?
I love with this bag, but am concerned with the the comfort of the chain strap…
Thank you!


----------



## tennisgirl123

nycgirl79 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> How do you find the chain when worn on your shoulder/crossbody? Does it dig into your shoulder/skin?
> I love with this bag, but am concerned with the the comfort of the chain strap…
> Thank you!


 
Thanks! I was a bit nervous as well but it honestly has been totally fine so far. The bag isn’t big enough to add enough stuff where it would get very heavy. I’ve only carried the basic essentials so far (phone, cards, cash, mask, baby hand sanitizer, sunglasses) though. The chain does not pinch my skin or catch on my hair.  I was thinking, maybe if it were heavy, one could wrap a scarf at the top?


----------



## nycgirl79

tennisgirl123 said:


> Thanks! I was a bit nervous as well but it honestly has been totally fine so far. The bag isn’t big enough to add enough stuff where it would get very heavy. I’ve only carried the basic essentials so far (phone, cards, cash, mask, baby hand sanitizer, sunglasses) though. The chain does not pinch my skin or catch on my hair.  I was thinking, maybe if it were heavy, one could wrap a scarf at the top?



Thank you so much - I really appreciate your feedback! So great to hear! Enjoy your new bag - it really is stunning!


----------



## LavenderIce

I checked the US website today, no price increase for this. Are SLGs included in the PI? I'm trying to hold off until more colors are available.


----------



## teapartyforone

Aside from black and warm taupe, it seems they also released the Lady Dior Chain Pouch in latte and bright green:







I'm hoping they keep releasing this in other colors!


----------



## Penelopepursula

The green is stunning! I want one of each now.


----------



## LavenderIce

teapartyforone said:


> Aside from black and warm taupe, it seems they also released the Lady Dior Chain Pouch in latte and bright green:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333574
> 
> View attachment 5333576
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they keep releasing this in other colors!



I hope they release in more colors too! Thanks for posting.


----------



## jade

teapartyforone said:


> Aside from black and warm taupe, it seems they also released the Lady Dior Chain Pouch in latte and bright green:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333574
> 
> View attachment 5333576
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they keep releasing this in other colors!



I just posted a thread. I grabbed it in an ombré metallic pink, which might be US only.





						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## LavenderIce

jade said:


> I just posted a thread. I grabbed it in an ombré metallic pink, which might be US only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339020
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339021



Oh, wow! I didn't realize in your thread that this was an ombre pink. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jade

LavenderIce said:


> Oh, wow! I didn't realize in your thread that this was an ombre pink. Thanks for sharing.


Pink feels like a misnomer. But I’m ok with that.  This is a super versatile metallic.  I didn’t think that ombré came out well on the website.  But it is visible. And subtle at the same time. It adds a good amount of depth and dimension without feeling super trendy.


----------



## teapartyforone

jade said:


> I just posted a thread. I grabbed it in an ombré metallic pink, which might be US only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339020
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339021


Thank you for posting photos! I was confused when I saw the website photos show a bronze bag advertising a pink bag, so I went to look in person and gosh it's gorgeous. I don't think brown is my color, but the gradient and iridescence is just so pretty, so I hope they do some other hues in that same vein.


----------



## zedyas

teapartyforone said:


> Aside from black and warm taupe, it seems they also released the Lady Dior Chain Pouch in latte and bright green:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333574
> 
> View attachment 5333576
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they keep releasing this in other colors!



Looks like it now also comes in Blue!


----------



## j3ss

baglover715 said:


> Update: I absolutely love this new pouch and highly recommend it. It can be dressed up or down, the old design is like a clutch but this one can be considered as either a mini bag or clutch (if that makes sense). You can play around with the strap to make it either a crossbody or shoulder bag (as demonstrated in my bottom pics below). It also fits my iPhone plus and came in one of the most beautiful packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297271
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297274


Hi, this bag is absolutely gorgeous
Have you been using much of it? How does it hold up? I'm always being overly cautious buying anything lambskin. Does the lambskin as delicate as Chanel's that get scratched easily? I have no experience with Dior's lambskin. I wish they will release more varieties of leather for this pouch.


----------



## Penelopepursula

j3ss said:


> Hi, this bag is absolutely gorgeous
> Have you been using much of it? How does it hold up? I'm always being overly cautious buying anything lambskin. Does the lambskin as delicate as Chanel's that get scratched easily? I have no experience with Dior's lambskin. I wish they will release more varieties of leather for this pouch.


I almost bought this pouch a few weeks ago. I tried it on in the boutique and it is stunning. I really wanted the green pouch. Sadly it's not going to work for me. I was looking for a bag that will hold my phone, key pouch and reading glasses. But this isn't it.  The lambskin seemed pretty durable.


----------



## LavenderIce

Penelopepursula said:


> I almost bought this pouch a few weeks ago. I tried it on in the boutique and it is stunning. I really wanted the green pouch. Sadly it's not going to work for me. *I was looking for a bag that will hold my phone, key pouch and reading glasses. But this isn't it.  *The lambskin seemed pretty durable.



I have my eye on this pouch as well, but I know it cannot hold that much. What are you going to get instead?


----------



## Penelopepursula

LavenderIce said:


> I have my eye on this pouch as well, but I know it cannot hold that much. What are you going to get instead?


I tried on several of the smaller bags. One had a double pouch but it seemed very masculine and was giving me 90s photo journalist vibes. Hard pass on that.  The other bag was way too small. I wish I could've combined the functionality of the first with the style of the second. I love Dior but nothing was jumping out at me. I ended up buying a small Chanel Deauville, which I realize is very different bag than the chain pouch.


----------



## baglover715

j3ss said:


> Hi, this bag is absolutely gorgeous
> Have you been using much of it? How does it hold up? I'm always being overly cautious buying anything lambskin. Does the lambskin as delicate as Chanel's that get scratched easily? I have no experience with Dior's lambskin. I wish they will release more varieties of leather for this pouch.


It is a pretty bag! I haven’t used it too much but have a couple of Lady Dior bags and they hold up well. The lambskin to me is much more durable than Chanel (i.e. less creases, seems thicker and not as soft) so I didn’t feel like I have to baby it as much. Hope this helps.


----------



## j3ss

baglover715 said:


> It is a pretty bag! I haven’t used it too much but have a couple of Lady Dior bags and they hold up well. The lambskin to me is much more durable than Chanel (i.e. less creases, seems thicker and not as soft) so I didn’t feel like I have to baby it as much. Hope this helps.


Thank you for the feedback! I will definitely consider getting this bag


----------



## LavenderIce

Penelopepursula said:


> I tried on several of the smaller bags. One had a double pouch but it seemed very masculine and was giving me 90s photo journalist vibes. Hard pass on that.  The other bag was way too small. I wish I could've combined the functionality of the first with the style of the second. I love Dior but nothing was jumping out at me. I ended up buying a small Chanel Deauville, which I realize is very different bag than the chain pouch.



The Deauville is a very different bag than the chain pouch. Did you consider the Lady Dior D lite?


----------



## baglover715

j3ss said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I will definitely consider getting this bag


I bought it for an evening bag so haven’t got a chance to use it much but Dior lambskin is definitely much more durable!


----------



## j3ss

baglover715 said:


> I bought it for an evening bag so haven’t got a chance to use it much but Dior lambskin is definitely much more durable!


Just ordered one


----------



## baglover715

j3ss said:


> Just ordered one


Yay! Do share a reveal when you receive it.


----------



## Penelopepursula

LavenderIce said:


> The Deauville is a very different bag than the chain pouch. Did you consider the Lady Dior D lite?


I've been considering two different purses for some time. One was the Dior chain pouch and the other is the Chanel Deauville, which I have almost purchased many times, but the sizes just weren't right. The small was too small and didn't have handles and the medium seemed to be too big. The large was huge and cavernous on me. 

I've looked at the D-lites before, and they're lovely. I may seriously consider one in the future but at this time I have a medium Lady Dior in black and an ABC in a gorgeous blue so I was looking for something different. I've also been considering a Fendi baguette. After Dior we wandered into Neiman Marcus and there was the perfect Deauville, the new small with handles.


----------



## j3ss

baglover715 said:


> Yay! Do share a reveal when you receive it.


They just canceled my order saying the item is now out of stock . I guessed I'm just gonna keep checking the website since there is no Dior boutique near me.


----------



## baglover715

j3ss said:


> They just canceled my order saying the item is now out of stock . I guessed I'm just gonna keep checking the website since there is no Dior boutique near me.


That’s lame . I once contacted their customer service for a bag which was sold out online. They checked the availability in boutiques and said I can have it shipped to me. May be try that?


----------



## j3ss

baglover715 said:


> That’s lame . I once contacted their customer service for a bag which was sold out online. They checked the availability in boutiques and said I can have it shipped to me. May be try that?


I will! Thank you


----------



## ChanellenahC

Does anyone know if this pouch will be available in warm taupe again? I missed it and really like the warm taupe color. Wonder if they’ll restock it. Also, is the chain length too long for petite ladies?


----------



## _jlv

Hi all, ahead of the price increase I was browsing the site and I just noticed the black and azure patent are back in stock. 

ALSO, there is a cute little lady dior key case!!! Are these new? I'm so tempted to buy the pouch and key case


----------



## _jlv

tennisgirl123 said:


> I went with black! The taupe was also really pretty. The color seemed to match the taupe wallet in the case as well. I hope you like yours! It’s a lot more roomy than the other WOCs but haven’t been able to figure out how to fit both my phone and airpods without it being a bit lopsided when closed yet... One plus is that the chain isn’t awkwardly long, like Chanel’s WOC.



Hi there, I don't have a Dior near me, but I'm considering ordering this bag since it's so beautiful! Do you mind sharing how long the chain drop is?


----------



## nycgirl79

_jlv said:


> Hi all, ahead of the price increase I was browsing the site and I just noticed the black and azure patent are back in stock.
> 
> ALSO, there is a cute little lady dior key case!!! Are these new? I'm so tempted to buy the pouch and key case
> 
> View attachment 5437029




SO cute! I don’t recall seeing this when I was in the boutique in April.


----------



## hlzpenguin

_jlv said:


> Hi all, ahead of the price increase I was browsing the site and I just noticed the black and azure patent are back in stock.
> 
> ALSO, there is a cute little lady dior key case!!! Are these new? I'm so tempted to buy the pouch and key case
> 
> View attachment 5437029


They are new


----------



## jayjay18

does anyone have a link to a video of this bag? one that shows how many things it can fit? I am looking to buy this online but I'd really like to gauge the size of it first


----------



## Bag@holic12

baglover715 said:


> Hi everyone! I recently came across this version of the Lady Dior pouch. The design and specs are different from the original pouch. Curious if anyone has seen it and your thoughts on it. Unfortunately I don’t live near a boutique to check it out but am interested. TIA for any insight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Chain Pouch Black Cannage Lambskin | DIOR
> 
> 
> The Lady Dior pouch is a compact yet spacious companion. Crafted in black lambskin with Cannage stitching, it is embellished with a 'D.I.O.R.' charm for a chic and timeless allure. Thanks to its numerous compartments, the functional accessory can accommodate all the daily essentials. Its jewel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289800


I've seen it in person. The chain is gorgeous, really dainty and I thought the dior charm in the middle was so cute! I didn't really like the extra front pocket so I ended up going for a smaller version that doesn't have it (have you seen that one?). That's my personal preference though, I would try and see if in-store if you can. I also thought the lambskin of the pouch felt less fragile than that of other bags. It wasn't as buttery smooth as the lambskin I've seen before, which can be a pro or a con, depending on your outlook.


----------

